# Chalk Powder Photography



## smoke665 (Jul 17, 2016)

Apparently there is a photographer in the town where my granddaughter attends college that is promoting "Chalk Powder Photo Session" $75 for one hour which includes 10 digital images. Seems to be taking off, as a one day event,  is now on the third day and still going. Did some Google searches but didn't find a lot of information out there. Any one else ever tried this. Looks like a fast and potentially "DIRTY" way for a photographer to make some money.


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2016)

It's a common misconception that getting paid instantly means you made money.
One can only determine if money has been made by accounting for all the costs spent that enable doing the sessions.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 17, 2016)

$75 for one hour and 10 photos?

Can't see much profit to be had there if you account for any business expenses.

I suppose if you lined up a ton of people...but 10 photos is a lot of editing for $75, assuming they are actually editing.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 17, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> $75 for one hour and 10 photos?
> 
> Can't see much profit to be had there if you account for any business expenses.
> 
> I suppose if you lined up a ton of people...but 10 photos is a lot of editing for $75, assuming they are actually editing.



From what I understand there isn't any editing going on. Pretty much click, click here's your photos. The photographer was targeting younger people as "groups of friends", and not sure if the price was per individual or group. That could make a signinicant difference in revenue. Not sure how the photos were delivered, if they were put on elecronic media or emailed. Naturally there would be expenses associated with the fact they were in business but appears time involved is limited. Since I have no intention or need of work, I won't be doing it, but for a young photographer starting out it would seem to be a way to gain some quick cash.


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes, it seems like a way to gain some quick case, but in actuality it isn't.
Conducting an illegal un-registered business has caused great financial burdens for lots of people who get caught doing so.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 17, 2016)

KmH said:


> Yes, it seems like a way to gain some quick case, but in actuality it isn't.
> Conducting an illegal un-registered business has caused great financial burdens for lots of people who get caught doing so.



Not sure where the unregistered  or illegal business came in. While I did refer to a "young photographer", I didn't mean that to infer someone on the sly. After close to 45 years in business, I can tell you from personal experience that when start out in a "legitimate business" with all your "legal requirements", you don't usually do so with a full book of business, it takes a while to build, yet the expenses are still there. Having a quick boost of cash, for something simple helps to bridge the gap.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 17, 2016)

Chalk powder? am I missing something??! lol What comes to mind is chalk on a blackboard type surface that's been popular in crafts, etc.

Sounds like some idea somebody got, to make some quick money in a college town where all the students probably want is some fun photos with their friends ($15 each for 5 friends for example, so not all that expensive for a group), without any thought to actually becoming a photographer much less one developing a good reputation or a business. Whoever it is can just take some pictures, give them to the students right then, take the money and run! lol Or maybe not, but it wouldn't be the first time somebody with a camera claimed to be a photographer, handed over some mediocre at best photos, then was nowhere to be found.

It probably depends on where you live, in my state you have to make a certain amount before it has to be reported for taxes. Other states apparently have more requirements than my state does involving being licensed/registered as a business, etc.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 17, 2016)

This seems to be a carryover from some of the "fun runs" I've seen advertised, usually for charity.  Spectators buy bags of colorful chalk dust to throw on the runners as they pass by.  Everyone looks like a rainbow when it's over with.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 17, 2016)

That had just occurred to me (great minds!), that maybe is this one of those things where they get different colors of powder thrown at them?? There were color runs, are those still around? They don't actually use chalk powder, do they??

If that's it, that ought to last til students end up in the emergency room for breathing problems, then the idiot with the camera will probably disappear and be nowhere to be found.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 17, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Chalk powder? am I missing something??! lol What comes to mind is chalk on a blackboard type surface that's been popular in crafts, etc.
> 
> Sounds like some idea somebody got, to make some quick money in a college town where all the students probably want is some fun photos with their friends ($15 each for 5 friends for example, so not all that expensive for a group), without any thought to actually becoming a photographer



The area in question seems to be big on the off beat. My daughter and granddaughters have participated in several "color runs/races", where the object seems to be to complete the course, with the most "paint (color)" splashed on you in the shortest amount of time????  The chalk powder photography is a variation of that, in that they throw/blow/sling powdered chalk everywhere. Since have seen some other examples using flour with color added. The photographer, in question, is a legitimate business with a studio. Just appears she's found a little niche to supplement her income, by taking "fun style" shots that the kids apparently like. I suspect that those might well lead to other work as well.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2016)

Finger painting for adults.  

Next week we will be doing basket weaving.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 19, 2016)

The powder is not cheap and the mess is a chore to clean up. Camera needs to be in a protective sealed sleeve with just the lens front uncovered. 
There have also been a couple of instances where the powder flashed over and people were burned and injured in the stampede.
Personally I'd go for "Do you want fries with that?" before getting involved with that mess.


----------

